# Moon Squirrel



## K9Kirk (Dec 27, 2020)

Just before sunset I got a pic of a squirrel looking outside of a hole in a palm tree with the moon in the pic but the moon was too oof. So, I took a separate shot of the moon and in PS I merged the good shot of the moon into a different shot of the squirrel w/out a moon for a better pic of the two together. I resized the moon to make it appear a little smaller, too. I'm not real good at this merging stuff, I've only done it like two or three times but it was fun to do.






I think he's been nibbling on it, too.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Dec 28, 2020)

Cool composition, unique idea!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 28, 2020)

mountainjunkie said:


> Cool composition, unique idea!



Thank you.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 28, 2020)

Good idea.  There something of school boyish humour in that shot.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 28, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Good idea.  There something of school boyish humour in that shot.



Thanks. I don't know what school boyish humor you're talking about, I'll be up all night now.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 28, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea.  There something of school boyish humour in that shot.
> ...




It looks like what you guys would call a wiener I believe, accidentally popping out of trousers.


----------



## Winona (Jan 3, 2021)

I like it!


----------

